# FATTIE SLIDERS, appetizer or meal? steps & qview



## SmokinAl

This is our favorite way to eat fatties. On a slider bun. They are great for guests as appetizers, or 2 or 3 of them make a meal.

The ingredients for these are:

1 1/4 lbs. spicy breakfast sausage (I use 1 1/4 lb instead of 1 lb. because I tend to over stuff & 1 lb. just won't cover the outside)

3 small hot dogs, sliced lengthwise into quarters

5 jalapeno's, slivered without the seeds

10 slices Swiss cheese

10 slices crispy bacon, (I bake it in the oven until crispy)

your favorite pork rub.













3-6-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






I always spray the inside of the bag with Pam, it seems to roll out better & release easier.













3-6-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Then cut the corners of the bag so the air can get out & the sausage fills the bag easier.













3-6-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 17, 2016






Also make a slit in the top under the seal.













3-6-16 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 17, 2016






Then roll it out with a rolling pin.













3-6-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 17, 2016






Now cut the bag down the side.













3-6-16 28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 17, 2016






Then the other side.













3-6-16 29.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 17, 2016






Then flip it onto a piece of wax paper.













3-6-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Add 4 slices of Swiss cheese, leaving about 1" on both sides, and 2" on the end.













3-6-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Now about 3/4's of the hot dogs are added, keeping them even with the edge of the cheese.













3-6-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Then about 3/4 of the jalapenos.













3-6-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Then 3/4's of the bacon.













3-6-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Then 4 more slices of cheese.













3-6-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Next the remaining bacon, jalapeno's, & hot dogs go on the end.













3-6-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Then the last 2 pieces of cheese go on top.













3-6-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Roll it up as tight as you can in the wax paper. Then tuck the sides in so they are sealed.













3-6-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Unroll the wax paper, and dust the fattie with pork rub. I had a few jalapeno slices, & a couple of hot dog slices that wouldn't fit.













3-6-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






I like to dust it on the saran wrap that I'm going to twist it up in. I use 2 sheets for double thickness, because this is a big fattie.













3-6-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Spin it up & into the fridge for a few hours.













3-6-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Ready for the smoker.













3-6-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Into the trusty Smoke Vault.

I'm using red oak chunks & some hickory chips to get it smoking right away.













3-6-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Burners on & were going to take it to 165 IT.













3-6-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






The slider buns just came out of the oven, courtesy of Judy.













3-6-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






The fattie is all done, I'm going to let it rest about 45 minutes so the cheese won't run out when I cut it up.













3-6-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






OK here it is after cutting off a few slices, I got 14 slices from this one fattie.













3-6-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Here's a couple with some pickles & olives.













3-6-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






I'm getting hungry!!













3-6-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Dinner time!!













3-6-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 11, 2016






Thanks for looking Folks!!!

Al


----------



## worktogthr

Wow Al!  What a great looking fatty.  Haha, makes me laugh because I rolled a couple of them last night, and like you I tend to overstuff but I only had a pound of sausage in each one.  And they exploded.  hahah so now instead of having all the goodness in the middle, its throughout the meat.  I'll call them bullet meatloafs haha.  

You take a lot of care in the layering of ingredients and that along with the extra 1/4 pound must be the secret because those things look awesome!  Excellent idea too with the cooking spray!  I'm definitely trying that.

Points for a great fatty and a lot of helpful tips!


----------



## tropics

Al that is impressive,excellent smoke and very good q-view I still have not made a fatty. points

Richie


----------



## 1967robg

Man that looks good! Those buns look perfect. Point


----------



## SmokinAl

worktogthr said:


> Wow Al!  What a great looking fatty.  Haha, makes me laugh because I rolled a couple of them last night, and like you I tend to overstuff but I only had a pound of sausage in each one.  And they exploded.  hahah so now instead of having all the goodness in the middle, its throughout the meat.  I'll call them bullet meatloafs haha.
> 
> You take a lot of care in the layering of ingredients and that along with the extra 1/4 pound must be the secret because those things look awesome!  Excellent idea too with the cooking spray!  I'm definitely trying that.
> 
> Points for a great fatty and a lot of helpful tips!


Thanks a lot, Chris! Thank you for the point too!

I make a lot of sushi, and the key to making good sushi is to be very exact with the size & the layering of the ingredients. I found if you do that with the fatties they come out much better, no leakage. Also your right about the extra 1/4 lb., it makes all the difference in the world.

Al


tropics said:


> Al that is impressive,excellent smoke and very good q-view I still have not made a fatty. points
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the point Richie!

I can't believe you haven't made a fattie yet. There taste is pretty crazy good. Not the healthiest thing to eat, but once in a while they are great. Especially if you have friends over. Most people have never even seen one. I tell them it's Red Neck sushi.

Al


1967RobG said:


> Man that looks good! Those buns look perfect. Point


Thanks a lot Rob, and thanks for the point. The buns were perfect, but that credit goes to my wife Judy!

Al


----------



## b-one

Nice looking fattie and great serving idea!Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

b-one said:


> Nice looking fattie and great serving idea!


Thanks a lot B!!

Al


----------



## crazymoon

SA, great looking fatty with some excellent goodies stuffed inside.I like the idea of sliders out of fatties !


----------



## chef jimmyj

Lots of stuffing makes the meat. Looks great...JJ


----------



## billyboy402

Looks Great Al. all the way down to the veggies. Your little lady did real nice with those slider buns as well. point from me on the extra sausage used. I attempted my first fattie the other night, it came together but the extra meat might have helped me along.


----------



## SmokinAl

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, great looking fatty with some excellent goodies stuffed inside.I like the idea of sliders out of fatties !


Thanks CM! It seems we make some kind of sandwich out of everything!

Thanks for the point!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lots of stuffing makes the meat. Looks great...JJ


Thanks JJ,

It doesn't seem like a lot of stuffing until you start to roll it up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great idea Al.  I never thought of fatty sliders.  I'm going to have to try that.  Of course I won't have Judy around to make her, as usual, beautiful buns.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











   for thinking outside the box.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great Al! 

Points!


----------



## disco

The only thing better than an Al post is an Al meal! Kudos and points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

BillyBoy402 said:


> Looks Great Al. all the way down to the veggies. Your little lady did real nice with those slider buns as well. point from me on the extra sausage used. I attempted my first fattie the other night, it came together but the extra meat might have helped me along.


Thanks Billy,

I can't tell you how many times I thought that 1 lb wasn't enough. I would have most of the cheese leak out into the smoker. It wasn't until I started making my own breakfast sausage that I started bagging it up in 1 1/4 lb. bags. What a difference.

Thanks for the point!

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea Al.  I never thought of fatty sliders.  I'm going to have to try that.  Of course I won't have Judy around to make her, as usual, beautiful buns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for thinking outside the box.
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary,

Thanks for the point!

Before I got Judy to make the slider buns, we got Yeasty rolls at Wally World. About the same size, but not quite the same taste. They work very well though.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al!
> 
> Points!


Thanks a lot Case, I appreciate the point too!!

Al


Disco said:


> The only thing better than an Al post is an Al meal! Kudos and points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco,

Your too kind!

Thank you for the point too!

Al


----------



## driedstick

Dang it Al that looks awesome!!! Great job,, like the final shots!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks DS!

And thank-you for the point!

Al


----------



## greenguru

Nice one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl

Greenguru said:


> Nice one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thank you, my friend!

Al


----------



## sauced

Hey Al.....fantastic looking fattie!! Thanks for sharing!!
Points!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> Hey Al.....fantastic looking fattie!! Thanks for sharing!!
> Points!!


Thank-you!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## remsr

I'm so behind on smoking. Here in Minnesota it's seasonal so I don't get much smoking time befor it snows and the temp drops below zero. Fatties are something I want to try befor it gets to cold and the one you jest did looks like the one I want to try. What do you think about a bacon weave on that?


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I'm so behind on smoking. Here in Minnesota it's seasonal so I don't get much smoking time befor it snows and the temp drops below zero. Fatties are something I want to try befor it gets to cold and the one you jest did looks like the one I want to try. What do you think about a bacon weave on that?


Yes, I think a bacon weave would be great.

I just prefer to put the bacon inside after getting it crispy.

I'm not a fan of chewy bacon, and sometimes the pieces under the weave don't get cooked enough for me.

Usually If I'm going to put bacon on the outside of anything, I just wrap it in single pieces so that it's only one layer.

Not as pretty as the weave, but the bacon all gets done.

Al


----------



## remsr

Come to think about it that is the way I do my bacon burgers, I want some of that fat so I fry the bacon so that it's still a little flexible when I mix it in to the hamburger makes a juicy burger. I did a bacon weave on a meat loaf once. It was real thin cut cheep bacon so it kind of blended into the meat loaf texture but didn't impart much flavor and it blended so well that it was hard to tell if there was any bacon on it. Think I'll do it your way. Thanks Al,
Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Come to think about it that is the way I do my bacon burgers, I want some of that fat so I fry the bacon so that it's still a little flexible when I mix it in to the hamburger makes a juicy burger. I did a bacon weave on a meat loaf once. It was real thin cut cheep bacon so it kind of blended into the meat loaf texture but didn't impart much flavor and it blended so well that it was hard to tell if there was any bacon on it. Think I'll do it your way. Thanks Al,
> Randy,


OK Randy, when you make it, let me know how you like it!

Al


----------



## remsr

Will do!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Al, not sure how I missed this great thread...  Wow !  Awesome !  :drool


----------



## SmokinAl

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Al, not sure how I missed this great thread... Wow ! Awesome !


Thanks Justin!

Al


----------



## ab canuck

That's a great step by step Al, Thx for the link. It looks great. Point


----------



## SmokinAl

AB Canuck said:


> That's a great step by step Al, Thx for the link. It looks great. Point


Thanks & good luck when you make one!

Al


----------



## remsr

Thinking about making this recipe out of my own home made bacon and sausage. 

Randy,


----------



## bellaru

Wow. That looks great, nice job.
We need a baker in our house. I'm jealous


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Thinking about making this recipe out of my own home made bacon and sausage.
> 
> Randy,


Go for it Randy!

Al


Bellaru said:


> Wow. That looks great, nice job.
> We need a baker in our house. I'm jealous


Yes it's nice to have fresh bread & buns all the time!

Al


----------



## crimsontidetn74

I do believe a Fatty will have to be among the first meats put on my new smoker, they look delicious! I can't believe that I have never heard of these before. In fact, I can't believe it took me this long to find SMF, my new home away from home.  This forum may be bad for my arteries, but I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great looking fatty sliders Al.


----------



## SmokinAl

crimsontidetn74 said:


> I do believe a Fatty will have to be among the first meats put on my new smoker, they look delicious! I can't believe that I have never heard of these before. In fact, I can't believe it took me this long to find SMF, my new home away from home.  This forum may be bad for my arteries, but I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking fatty sliders Al.


Thank you!

Your going to find all kinds of new & interesting things to smoke on here!

This is not the place to be, if your on a diet!

Al


----------

